# المحشش والجن



## أَمَة (18 يونيو 2009)

محشش عايز يستأجر بيت ونصحوه لانه فيه جن يخوف​


بس ما سمعش كلامهم واستأجره


جا الليل .. قام الجن و قال لزمايله هطلع اخوفه


طلع الجن و قعد جنب المحشش وقاله ممكن سيجارة ؟ 


بص له المحشش وقال إتفضل


نزل الجن عند زمايله وهو متغاظ  وقالهم ما خافش ؟؟؟


رجع الجن نتف نفسه وخلى الدم يشرشر من جلده وطلع عند المحشش وقاله ممكن سيجارة؟ 


بص له المحشش وقاله إتفضل​


انجن الجن ونزل لزمايله وقالهم المره دى هموته من الرعب .... 


قام شال عينيه ولف راسه وكسر ايده وطلع عند المحشش وقاله ممكن سيجارة ؟ 


بص له المحشش و قاله إتفضل 


هنا الجن طلعت فى راسه نخله وطار عقله ونزل تحت وبهدل نفسه بهدلة ​


وطلع العامود الفقرى وخلى جلده مشرشر وقلب عيونه وطلع عند المحشش​


وقاله : ممكن سيجارة ؟!​


بص له المحشش وقاله :​


مش ملاحظ أن التدخين عمال يدمر


فى صحتك؟؟ ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههه

جميله اوى 

شكرا ليكى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## monygirl (18 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة كتير امة *
*ميرسى ليكى كتير*​


----------



## dodo jojo (18 يونيو 2009)

أمة قال:


> ​محشش عايز يستأجر بيت  ونصحوه لانه فيه جن يخوف
> 
> بس ما سمعش كلامهم واستأجره
> جا الليل .. قام الجن و قال لزمايله هطلع اخوفه
> ...



شكرااا على الموضوع التحفه ده هو المحشش ده ببيحس انا لو كنت مكانه كنت هاموت بدرى بدرى


----------



## farou2 (18 يونيو 2009)

في صحة الجن هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## mero_engel (18 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*لابجد تحفه *
*ميرسي يا امه *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (19 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
جامدة موت


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههه

حلوة 

ميرسى يا أحلى أمة  ​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوة كتير اخت  امة


----------



## مريم12 (19 يونيو 2009)

أمة قال:


> ​محشش عايز يستأجر بيت  ونصحوه لانه فيه جن يخوف
> 
> بس ما سمعش كلامهم واستأجره
> جا الليل .. قام الجن و قال لزمايله هطلع اخوفه
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههه
محشش عنده نظر و كله زوق
ههههههههههه
ميرررررررررررسى يا امة
موضوع تحفة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (21 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههه
جميله اوى بجد

شكرااااااا ليكى 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (8 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا لو مكانه كنت مت من ساعتها تقيل الراجل ده ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zezza (8 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
تحفة تحفة 
شكرا امة 
ربنا يبارك حياة حضرتك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (8 يوليو 2009)

هههههه
جميلة جدااااااااا امة​


----------



## vetaa (8 يوليو 2009)

*هههههههههههههه*
*يعنى الواحد يحشش علشان ميخفش من الجن*

*ميرسى يا احلى امه*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 يوليو 2009)

*هههههههههههههه
مهو عامل دماغ بقا
ههههههههههه
حلوووة كتييير
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Boutros Popos (8 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه:t11:
جميلة جدا
شكرا​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
* ههههههههههههههههههه *
*   ههههههههههه*
*روعة روعة روعة *
*تسلم ايدك *​


----------



## أَمَة (18 أكتوبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> *ههههههههههههههههههه *
> *ههههههههههه*
> *روعة روعة روعة *
> ...


 

ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي​


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

> مش ملاحظ أن التدخين عمال يدمر
> 
> 
> فى صحتك؟؟ ​


هههههههههههه...

ميرسي كتير... رائعة...


----------



## النهيسى (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههه
جميله ورااائعه جداا
شكرا أختنا الغاليه​


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى دى
تحفة المحشش ده
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*هههههههههههه*
*حلوة يا امة*​


----------



## دراكولا (30 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## Mor Antonios (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة اووووووووي*​


----------



## بيشوى اسحق (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جمدة ربنا يعوض تعبب محبتك


----------



## nasa (12 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفه تحفه تحفه موووووووووووووووووووت
ميرسى


----------



## tasoni queena (12 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههه

اه فعلا التدخين بيلف الراس ويكسر الايدين هههههههههه

شكرا كتير اختى امه


----------

